# Rahmenfarbe für verknüpfte Bilder ändern



## Swordsman (23. August 2003)

Hier mein Quellcode:

<a href="grafiken/Matrix Great Screens/matrixgamegreat1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="grafiken/Matrix thumbnails/matrixgamescreen1.jpg" border="0" alt="Matrix Screen 1" /></a>

mein Versuch(aber funktioniert nicht)
<a href="grafiken/Matrix Great Screens/matrixgamegreat1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="grafiken/Matrix thumbnails/matrixgamescreen1.jpg" border="1" bordercolor="#000000"  alt="Matrix Screen 1" /></a>


----------



## Alexander Schuc (23. August 2003)

Hallo.

Probier mal dies.

```
<a href="grafiken/Matrix Great Screens/matrixgamegreat1.jpg" target="_blank">
    <img src="grafiken/Matrixt humbnails/matrixgamescreen1.jpg" style="border: 1px solid #000000; alt="Matrix Screen 1" />
</a>
```

Mfg,
Alex


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. August 2003)

Hallo,


```
<style type="text/css">
.LinkImage{
     border: 1px solid #000000;
}
</style>

[...]

<a href="meinBild.jpg"><img src="meinThumbnail.jpg" class="LinkImage"></a>
```

Das Stylesheet kommt in den Head, und den Bildern wird die Klasse (hier: LinkImage) zugewiesen...

bye


----------



## Daxi (23. August 2003)

So weit ich weiß ändert siche die Rahmenfarbe mit der Farbe des Links.
D.h:

Wenn der Link:
nicht angeklickt wurde -> Rahmenfarbe: a:link bzw. link
besucht -> Rahmenfarbe: a:visited bzw. vlink
überfahren -> Rahmenfarbe: a:hover


----------



## Swordsman (23. August 2003)

zum a: link
Ja richtig , das weiss ich auch. Bloss ist meine Link -Farbe rot, der Imageborder wird jedoch in Lila angezeigt. Was mein Layout total verhunzt.
Krono hast du ausser CSS villeicht auch eine html Lösung parat ?
wäre echt nett . 

Zum Post von Alex ( 2. post)
Das Style-Tag gehört doch zu CSS wenn ich mich nicht irre ?
Meine Frage, wenn ich keine StyleSheet Angaben in mein HTML Dokument einbinde sprich kein <style type="text/css"> 
würde das dann trotzdem funktionieren.
Würde mich einfach mal so interessieren.
Danke euch allen für die schnelle Hilfe

MfG
Swordsman


----------



## Daxi (23. August 2003)

Du kannst auch ganz einfach wenns nicht funktioniert den Rahmen weg machen. Dazu änders du den IMG-Tag etwas ab:


```
<img src="bild.jpg" border=0 alt="Alternativtext">
```


----------



## Alexander Schuc (23. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Swordsman _
> *Das Style-Tag gehört doch zu CSS wenn ich mich nicht irre ?
> Meine Frage, wenn ich keine StyleSheet Angaben in mein HTML Dokument einbinde sprich kein <style type="text/css">
> würde das dann trotzdem funktionieren.
> *



Guten Morgen,

du kannst jedes HTML-Element durch das Style-Attribut CSS direkt zuweisen, und dies funktioniert auch wenn du kein CSS im Head, oder in einer externen CSS-Datei hast.


Mfg,
Alex


----------

